# Newbie smoker



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for letting me join the site.

I’m very new to smoking. Always enjoyed the food but with the lockdown I’ve had the time to try giving it a go myself and really enjoying it so far.

I only have a very basic offset from amazon (it’s not good at all) until I upgrade. Debating between a Kamado or a proper offset.

Here are my last 2 cooks - pulled pork and a wet and dry back back ribs. Can’t say I loved the rub I used for the ribs -the typical salt, pepper, chilli, paprika, so looking on the internet for something different this weekend.

looking forward to reading the threads on this post to learn a lot more!

thanks


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Also, living in the UK with plans to relocate to Michigan in a couple of years, which is why I was leaning towards a Kamado (cold weather in both!)


----------



## travisntexas (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  Ribs look awesome!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 11, 2021)

Meat looks good from here.
Welcome to SMF.


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Meat looks good from here.
> Welcome to SMF.



Thank you!


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

travisntexas said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Ribs look awesome!



Thanks! Giving them another go this weekend, going to try and find a different rub recipe online and see how I get on


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. Some good looking good you got there


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks like you're well on your way. Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome from Nd.
 On the home page ,scroll down to Jeff's Links. His rubs and sauces can be purchased. They are quite good !


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee. Some good looking good you got there



Thanks Jake! I went through Tennessee as part of our honeymoon. Peg Leg Porker was particularly memorable, and enjoyed a Martins BBQ near Broadway too. You have great choice over there!


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Welcome from Nd.
> On the home page ,scroll down to Jeff's Links. His rubs and sauces can be purchased. They are quite good !



Thanks for the tip! They look cool - I may treat myself


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Blues1 said:


> Looks like you're well on your way. Welcome from South Carolina



Thanks! I'm really enjoying it so far so this website looks like it will be useful for me


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 11, 2021)

welcome to smf, great place here! your food looks good from here, i will say  ya don't need expensive equipment to turn out great food.


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> welcome to smf, great place here! your food looks good from here, i will say  ya don't need expensive equipment to turn out great food.



Thanks Jim! Would love to upgrade but wary of investing too much at the moment as we'd be unlikely to be able to fly it over if we do end up moving. Gives me time to debate internally about a Kamado v an Offset. Great profile picture by the way!


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> Also, living in the UK with plans to relocate to Michigan in a couple of years, which is why I was leaning towards a Kamado (cold weather in both!)



The Komodo style cookers are nice but for serious smoking in northern climates, I would have you take a look at an insulated cabinet smoker like a Stump's.

I live in Wisconsin and there is no substitute for the insulated cabinet for smoking during winter months.

Welcome to the site...  

JC


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> The Komodo style cookers are nice but for serious smoking in northern climates, I would have you take a look at an insulated cabinet smoker like a Stump's.
> 
> I live in Wisconsin and there is no substitute for the insulated cabinet for smoking during winter months.
> 
> ...



Thanks JC. I just checked Stump's website and you're right, they look pretty serious! Going to browse a few youtube videos of them this evening


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice looking ribs! Welcome to SMF from NorCal!


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Nice looking ribs! Welcome to SMF from NorCal!



thank you !


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 11, 2021)

From Indiana, welcome to SMF!


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> Thanks JC. I just checked Stump's website and you're right, they look pretty serious! Going to browse a few youtube videos of them this evening



I have a Stump's Baby and I love it.  Just the right size for my backyard cooks.

Glad I could help.  Feel free to ask any questions about the cooker.  I will provide my best answer.

JC


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from SC.  Looking good!


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> From Indiana, welcome to SMF!


Thanks ! Cool looking pup, have a staffy myself


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome to the Forum from SC.  Looking good!


thank you !


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

JC in GB said:


> I have a Stump's Baby and I love it.  Just the right size for my backyard cooks.
> 
> Glad I could help.  Feel free to ask any questions about the cooker.  I will provide my best answer.
> 
> JC


thank you, much appreciated !


----------



## kruizer (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You will find the best fellowship and cooking advice right here. Your meats look really delicious.


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You will find the best fellowship and cooking advice right here. Your meats look really delicious.



Thank you! The site looks really good so far and seems very active, i'm glad i found it


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in the right spot! RAY


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in the right spot! RAY



thank you Ray!


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome. Your ribs and pulled pork look incredibly tasty. Look forward to more of your cooks.


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> Welcome. Your ribs and pulled pork look incredibly tasty. Look forward to more of your cooks.



thank you Max, much appreciated!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

Keep your first crap offset. It'll be your favorite before you know it.

Except for maybe that Weber kettle.. lol


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Keep your first crap offset. It'll be your favorite before you know it.
> 
> Except for maybe that Weber kettle.. lol



Haha I may have to - you might notice the ropes I have to use to tie the lid down - I won’t miss that!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> Haha I may have to - you might notice the ropes I have to use to tie the lid down - I won’t miss that!


Just hang some grill tools on it, right?


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Just hang some grill tools on it, right?


 That works


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> That works










This new thing was I believe $200 flat, $40 for the cover. It is SO thin and loses heat all over. I've been hanging my hatchet on the handle to keep it closed, and I've been using foil to adjust air vents since I was a kid cooking in the free kettles at the park.

2nd cook was a turkey-
	

		
			
		

		
	







I get a little heavy handed when I work, and felt like I was gonna break the damned thing flipping it around 1000x


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> View attachment 484406
> 
> 
> This new thing was I believe $200 flat, $40 for the cover. It is SO thin and loses heat all over. I've been hanging my hatchet on the handle to keep it closed, and I've been using foil to adjust air vents since I was a kid cooking in the free kettles at the park.
> ...



Wow - that turkey looks good! I haven’t smoked a turkey yet but that’s got me thinking about it. Looks like you’ve been able to crank out some top notch food with it either way!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> Wow - that turkey looks good! I haven’t smoked a turkey yet but that’s got me thinking about it. Looks like you’ve been able to crank out some top notch food with it either way!


We learn the most having to adapt like that!

And thank you for the compliments. I forgot to compliment yours and agree with everyone else that said you clearly have your head on right. The sight that you had tied it down delighted me, lol.

(Here's the full thread about cooking that turkey, btw- https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ck-sage-stuffing-dressing-with-extras.305000/ )


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! You landed in a great place, very friendly and knowledgeable people here that are more than welcome to help ya out! Your meats look good to me! Jeff's rubs and sauces are great... they are normally our go tos.  

Ryan


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> We learn the most having to adapt like that!
> 
> And thank you for the compliments. I forgot to compliment yours and agree with everyone else that said you clearly have your head on right. The sight that you had tied it down delighted me, lol.
> 
> (Here's the full thread about cooking that turkey, btw- https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ck-sage-stuffing-dressing-with-extras.305000/ )



Awesome thanks, I’m going to give that thread a read then plan out a turkey smoke of my own.

Agree Re: having to adapt - life will be a lot easier when we have legit smokers!


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! You landed in a great place, very friendly and knowledgeable people here that are more than welcome to help ya out! Your meats look good to me! Jeff's rubs and sauces are great... they are normally our go tos.
> 
> Ryan



Thanks a lot Ryan! You’re right, everyone seems really cool and I’ve been having a browse through some of the threads and they’re getting me hungry. Think I’ll have to give Jeff’s rubs a whirl myself


----------



## Fubar (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome from MO, Meat looks good I can almost smell them.


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Fubar said:


> Welcome from MO, Meat looks good I can almost smell them.





Fubar said:


> Welcome from MO, Meat looks good I can almost smell them.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> Awesome thanks, I’m going to give that thread a read then plan out a turkey smoke of my own.
> 
> Agree Re: having to adapt - life will be a lot easier when we have legit smokers!


I have a couple old WSMs; that is actually my "new" kettle. I found in the side of the road this past fall, lol. Vents completely rusted out, stuck. I know kettles though and can cook just as well as I can on my well-kept one. I just use a little more foil (vents)


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> I have a couple old WSMs; that is actually my "new" kettle. I found in the side of the road this past fall, lol. Vents completely rusted out, stuck. I know kettles though and can cook just as well as I can on my well-kept one. I just use a little more foil (vents)



it looks like you’re smashing out some top work with them either way - looking forward to seeing some of your future cooks!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> it looks like you’re smashing out some top work with them either way - looking forward to seeing some of your future cooks!


much appreciated and eager to post them!

all ya gotta do is know what temperature fire looks like, airflow/rollin' coals and youre good. lol helps to have some solid, BIG (fires hot, lol) grillware-






~8" wide






and i can carry slabs of ribs on this bad boy easy. lol


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 12, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Not bad looking ribs....I'd eat a bone or 4 or more.
Jim


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 12, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi! Not bad looking ribs....I'd eat a bone or 4 or more.
> Jim



Thanks Jim! It's another rib weekend this weekend


----------



## travisntexas (Feb 12, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> Thanks! Giving them another go this weekend, going to try and find a different rub recipe online and see how I get on


I've been using this for a long time with minor variations: Oklahoma Joe's Rib Rub  Generally folks eating forgo any sauces I have out because they really don't need them!  Good luck!


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 12, 2021)

travisntexas said:


> I've been using this for a long time with minor variations: Oklahoma Joe's Rib Rub  Generally folks eating forgo any sauces I have out because they really don't need them!  Good luck!



Awesome thanks - i’m actually going to test this one out


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 12, 2021)

travisntexas said:


> I've been using this for a long time with minor variations: Oklahoma Joe's Rib Rub  Generally folks eating forgo any sauces I have out because they really don't need them!  Good luck!



just gave it a whirl and it tastes pretty spot on.  I made a half batch then eased up on the cumin when I doubled up. Thanks for the recommendation, going on my ribs tomorrow!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia, 
Your ribs look great
I'm new here also and new to smoking, just did my first ribs yesterday....came out great
cold here lately so i built a building for  smoker

David


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 14, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Welcome from Nova Scotia,
> Your ribs look great
> I'm new here also and new to smoking, just did my first ribs yesterday....came out great
> cold here lately so i built a building for  smoker
> ...



Thanks David!

wow, your ribs look impressive and that building is incredible!! That’s excellent, you’ll have some fun with that


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks MCQSmoker,  
we had 2 nice days last week so built the shack,  than few days to fix up the inside. Still adding things
now to play and add weight on ha ha


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 14, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks MCQSmoker,
> we had 2 nice days last week so built the shack,  than few days to fix up the inside. Still adding things
> now to play and add weight on ha ha


That’s the way to do it! Didn’t take you long to get the shack up. Good work, looking forward to seeing the cooks you get from it


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 14, 2021)

Delicious looking ribs David.  And you "shack" is outstanding. Continue to post pictures as you  change things up. You gave me some ideas for updating a shed we have in the backyard.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Ha Ha thanks, I have 5 sheds around the yard for different things, wife says they are going to have an intervention for me to stop building sheds
Thanks Wurstmeister , just put the shelves in it yesterday, going to install heat shields behind the smoker even though it did not get hot on the last 2 smokes
MCQSmoker, will do, i thinking chicken for the next smoke, searching on here for ideas right now


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 15, 2021)

Yup--good looking first cooks. They don't look like a newbie cook.
Good luck choosing a new smoker.
I'm new here, also--been Smokin' with a WSM for two years and just bought an Oklahoma Joe's Highland.
So far its challenging managing the fire, but dang is it fun cooking with wood and the smells are awesome.
Welcome from Oklahoma.


----------



## MCQSmoker (Mar 15, 2021)

Settertude Smokin' said:


> Yup--good looking first cooks. They don't look like a newbie cook.
> Good luck choosing a new smoker.
> I'm new here, also--been Smokin' with a WSM for two years and just bought an Oklahoma Joe's Highland.
> So far its challenging managing the fire, but dang is it fun cooking with wood and the smells are awesome.
> Welcome from Oklahoma.



Thank you! Have fun with your new bit of kit!


----------

